# Isolated 2 fish today please look at the video



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

Let me know what you guys think I prefer to let them spit I know some of the will say just strip them


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe you answered in another topic, but I still don't understand where the fry are going? And if you have enough tanks/room to raise the fry in a few days, why not just put each mom in her own tank where her fry will grow up?


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

If you went to the trouble to put them in there then I would just strip them out. I would keep those fry in the breeding net until they make 1.25 inches, not a separate uncycled tank. After that you can ship them off or put them in the tank, or whatever it is you intend to do with them.

For african cichlids usually you don't get a lot of culls but if you get some unhealthy looking ones you should do your unpleasant duty, especially if you are going to give these to someone else.


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Maybe you answered in another topic, but I still don't understand where the fry are going? And if you have enough tanks/room to raise the fry in a few days, why not just put each mom in her own tank where her fry will grow up?


 I have a 220 l grow out tank and a 50l both are cycled the 220 currently has about 100 also juveniles these are not mine so I'm quite looking forward to getting my own in a few days time thanks very much for responding but mainly it was questioning how I'm keeping the females in those nets I had a friend come over today there's a bit more experience than me and he told me is nothing to worry about remove the mother after a couple of days after she gives birth and raise the Fry in nets then look to move them to the grow out tank


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

Cyphro said:


> If you went to the trouble to put them in there then I would just strip them out. I would keep those fry in the breeding net until they make 1.25 inches, not a separate uncycled tank. After that you can ship them off or put them in the tank, or whatever it is you intend to do with them.
> 
> For african cichlids usually you don't get a lot of culls but if you get some unhealthy looking ones you should do your unpleasant duty, especially if you are going to give these to someone else.


Thanks for responding basically I'm good to do all of that I just don't want to strip them to be honest I have done it before and I just don't like it I would much prefer it if they would do it naturally and I'm hoping everything will go as planned so I'm hoping you think that's ok 
In regards to culling I have never done this before but it's a subject which I'm starting to realise is something but because on my other topic regarding the yellow Labs I have had another two of three pass away from that sick batch that was sold to me FFS it was my fault I got excited because I wanted a nice new big tank and thought I was getting a healthy colony of yellow Labs but anyway staying on topic my friend said you will need to put this particular fish down as he has no chance of surviving and I agree with him he hasn't eaten at all for four days has a big red rash on the his chin but I just don't know about it it kind of upsets me
Is Culling big part of the Hobby in regards to sick fish I can possibly understand and I suppose if you're raising Fry and you'll notice some of them not looking healthy or perhaps some of them looking not like the rest of the species it's not fair to sell them or give them to somebody else but I don't really feel comfortable with doing that tomorrow I need to hand away those two fish to the pet shop and ask them to put them in a hospital tank and see if they can get them back to life I feel bad to do the culling and I feel if possible the pet shop might be able to save them as they have the resources
In regards to having to cull what do you do as a humane way ? I don't think I'll ever be able to do this but I'm just curious to know as in emergency situations if a adult fish is suffering


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

You should not have to cull much unless you breed something frail like discus or blue ram, and culling is just when you weed out sickly fry. That one guy kind of looks like he SHOULD have been culled as a fry though.

Other times if a fish has organ failure or other serious problem then I have euthanized it though.

The best way without buying special and dangerous drugs is probably to put it in a half full baggy of water and put him in the freezer overnight. The cold and lack of oxygen will quickly numb and put him to sleep and then kill him.


----------



## fishndogs (Dec 5, 2017)

The most humane way I know of to euthanize a fish is to use clove oil and alcohol. You can google to find details.

I tried the freezer method once -- never again. I checked on the fish after a couple of hours and he was still writhing ☹.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do like the clove oil which knocks them out. It is easy to obtain at health food stores or where they sell aromatherapy supplies. Then I do use the freezer to finish the job and store until garbage day.


----------

